# 40 Gallon Auxiliary Truck Tank



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

This afternoon I had a 40 gallon tank installed in the bed of my truck. It only takes up 9 inches of the bed and the top is just about even with the sides of the bed. We have more than doubled our fuel capacity on the road from 26 gallons to 66 gallons of fuel, and increased our range with the extra fuel. The tank has a pump on it so while traveling down the road, we can refuel in motion. I had not considered adding a fuel tank until I read a thread on this forum about them. Then, I started researching options and today got the tank installed.

Thanks Outbackers! What a great group of folks and a tremendous resource you all are.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

You will never know what you did without it. I love ours and originally got it for our Duramax and that little tank. Now with the Ford, well I still do. Off season I fillup once every couple months and can drive on cheaper fuel for a LONG time when it going up at the pump and you hit it as it starts going up. Towing it will most of the time get you where your going without the worry of finding that "place with diesel" while runnin down the highway. Fill up at your leisure after you have had a chance to drive around near the cg and get fuel at the place you want to, which is the cheapest and best place local.

Especially us here in NJ where every surrounding state cost around .25 a gallon more. Alot of times I fill up here for cheap, go camp and fill up when I get back home at my local place of choice.

Enjoy this whole new world my friend, you will never regret the addition.

Jim


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to have more than 26 gallons...it's not that I don't mind the stops, the kids love them, I just get scared trying to find a gas station big enough to get in and out of if there isn't a Flying J around. Been in some hairy situations before.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive got a 115 gallon aux tank. Have a pump also. I had to add a 90 decible alarm so I wouldnt forget about filling while in motion. If you overfill it, it will make one heck of a mess. So just dont forget the pump is on. I think an alarm was like 7-8 bucks at radio shack.

Carey


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Brian,
Where did you get the Aux Tank and how much was it?

Bryan


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I want one. My 26 gal. tank would like some help also.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

You will love it!! Thanks to Joonbee turning me onto them..... i got one.....

I got a 40 gallon tool box tank combo!! It works great!! Sits under my toneau cover....... and is a gravity feed http://www.rdsaluminum.com/auto-auxiliary.html

Came home from Acadia...... and had to stop once to pee.......... and that s it.........

For local trips its great............. i never have to worry..........

with the rds it gravity feeds into your fuel line and has a check ball so when your tank and line are full.......it stops fueling......... I fill up and leave it open to fill as i go.......

Won't live with out one.......

PS. Joonbee........... finally got my nerf bars and put them on......... PIA with the urea tank...........i still need to drop it to tighten the one bolt........ Airlift finally came out with airbags as well...... so my compressor tank and bags will be going on with in the month.........then i will be ready for my Train Horn


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

PS. Joonbee........... finally got my nerf bars and put them on......... PIA with the urea tank...........i still need to drop it to tighten the one bolt........ Airlift finally came out with airbags as well...... so my compressor tank and bags will be going on with in the month.........then i will be ready for my Train Horn








[/quote]

you should seek counseling for your addiction. So I will see ya Sat for your, UH I MEAN OUR, first session.









Cant wait to see it

Jim


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

what did it cost to have the 40 gallon unit installed?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

twincam said:


> what did it cost to have the 40 gallon unit installed?


On mine i did it myself....... couple of stainless bolts and a piece of fuel line (5/16 ID i think - would have to check)...... position in bed, drill a couple holes through bed and bolt down. Then drill hole for fuel line through bed (I put a rubber grommet in to protect the fuel line), cut fuel line put the Tee in connect tank line, tighten clamps..........Whaala....Done!!

They offer a diesel install kit that is specific to your vehicle ..... aka fuel line size..... 2010 and older have a 2" line, 2011 gm diesels are 1 1/2" (Most literature and websites dont have the 2011 information correct yet..........don't ask me how i know







)


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

you guys are killing me. I think I'M GOING TO PUT MY FOOT DOWN, and ask my wife nice if I can get one.







She always tells me my things cost way more than her things









kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

swanny said:


> you guys are killing me. I think I'M GOING TO PUT MY FOOT DOWN, and ask my wife nice if I can get one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine on Amazon - it meant much cheaper shipping - northern tool has it but more expensive shipping........... i had some parts for the Installation kit from Joonbee....... so i ordered parts i needed direct from RDS. RDS was very good to work with.... i wanted to buy the tank direct from them.....but they said shipping would kill it.......... they said it would be better to buy through niorthern.......... when you buy on amazon you are buying through northern........... but shipping is less..... kills me when they do it that way







Amazon install kit

Merry Christmas to you on your me gift









Happy turkey day,
Clark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> you guys are killing me. I think I'M GOING TO PUT MY FOOT DOWN, and ask my wife nice if I can get one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I would have to say it is going on BOTH of your TV and that makes it an "OUR" gift not a "ME" gift, so it cant count towards your total.

Good luck.

As for the install. Ditto to Clarkely. Very simple unless you go with one of the "powered" pumping units instead of the gravity feed.

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know where there is a nice 60 gallon RDS combo toolbox/fuel tank for sale....









Came in a 2005 GMC dually.

Steve


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> I know where there is a nice 60 gallon RDS combo toolbox/fuel tank for sale....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get rid of it.........you will force all of your friends to stop with you to fuel on long trips........


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

clarkely said:


> I know where there is a nice 60 gallon RDS combo toolbox/fuel tank for sale....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get rid of it.........you will force all of your friends to stop with you to fuel on long trips........








[/quote]
I know, but on a regular basis, I think I will have a hard time using an extra 60 gallons of fuel. I really have considered keeping it, but I am afraid the fuel will just sit there going bad most of the time.

It's not a daily driver, so I can usually stretch a regular tank of fuel for a month or two when not towing.

Steve


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I can really like my new tank. I drove from Shreveport to San Antonio with a side trip along the way...about 8.5 hours...and had 3/4 tank when I got in. That's not towing, but still shows how handy these tanks can be. We don't typically travel more than 6-7 hours while towing, so I figure I have about the right size tank. BTW, the gravity feed works great if installed correctly.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> I know where there is a nice 60 gallon RDS combo toolbox/fuel tank for sale....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get rid of it.........you will force all of your friends to stop with you to fuel on long trips........








[/quote]
I know, but on a regular basis, I think I will have a hard time using an extra 60 gallons of fuel. I really have considered keeping it, but I am afraid the fuel will just sit there going bad most of the time.

It's not a daily driver, so I can usually stretch a regular tank of fuel for a month or two when not towing.

Steve
[/quote]

You dont need to use it when not towing. Leave the tank empty and just use the toolbox. Not sure what you would be able to get for it, but after you use it a few times next summer, I bet the price goes up.

Jim


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Texas Friends said:


> Brian,
> Where did you get the Aux Tank and how much was it?
> 
> Bryan


I bought it from Trails Ends Accesssories on I-30 on the west side of FW between Cherry Lane and Las Vegas Trail. The tank was about $500, install kit, $100, pump $100, install $65. Just over $800 after tax out the door. Mine is just 40 gallons, no tool box, but it only takes up 9 inches in the bed.


----------

